# Mich-Predator-Hunters-Rondy



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Attended---the Michigan Predator Hunters Rendezvous this past week-end in Elsie Mi.- WOW!!!! what a great time--Met some of the Best coyote killers in Michigan----Dogbreath Calls put on a Great Seminar--The food was Super Good and had a great time in the shooting event. 1st Rondy for this group ,next years is already being planned---Sharon and I traveled over 800+miles round trip to be there but it was well worth it-Met a really fine bunch of Guys--You guessed it I was the Oldest---One Great time was had By All----Spent 4 hours at Jay's Sporting Goods in Clair Mi on the way Home wallet was pretty empty when we left--------have a great week GUYS ----------sb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

View attachment 2982
first pic the Gang of coyote killers--2nd pic shoot winners--standing-yotehead-theron and kneeling grasshopper--Grasshopper won the shoot-----sb
View attachment 2981


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a nice time Skip, sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you had fun Skip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It was alot of fun. Skip has some stories that had my stomach hurting from laughing. It's a great group of guys and a real pleasure to meet you and your wife !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And I missed it ???

Please do not tell me it was a close drive for me


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> And I missed it ???
> 
> Please do not tell me it was a close drive for me


I told you to join the forum mister....







Actually forgot to call you and letcha know. There will be more.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Most likely I was busy working anyhow...busy time of year. But I sure would have made an effort !

Hope you all had a great time...it sounds like you did.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of us have to make a living!! Sounds like a good time though!!


----------

